# Do you use Trillian Pro?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you use Trillian Pro?


----------



## Phillyman (Dec 2, 2004)

What is it? I have never even heard of it.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

This is taken from the program's download site.


> Trillian is a fully featured, stand-alone, skinnable chat client that supports AIM, ICQ, MSN, Yahoo Messenger, and IRC. It provides capabilities not possible with original network clients, while supporting standard features such as audio chat, file transfers, group chats, chat rooms, buddy icons, multiple simultaneous connections to the same network, server-side contact importing, typing notification, direct connection (AIM), proxy support, encrypted messaging (AIM/ICQ), SMS support, and privacy settings.
> 
> Without stealing your home page and with no other included software, pop-ups, or spyware, Trillian provides unique functionality such as contact message history, a powerful skinning language, tabbed messaging, global status changes (set all networks away at once), Instant Lookup (automatic Wikipedia integration), contact alerts, an advanced automation system to trigger events based on anything happening in the client, docking, hundreds of emoticons, emotisounds, shell extensions for file transfers, and systray notifications.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I use the latest version of the free Trillian. If that's the Pro, then yes.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Been using it since beta 0.7 and even paid for the Pro version, but that expires after one year and while you can still use the program it's not supported by them and updates are no longer included. Thats a change in the original license and I'm not thrilled with so I'll not repurchase.


----------

